# [TIP] Firefox 1.5 rendez moi 'Ctrl-Tab' et 'Ctrl-Shift-Tab'

## dyurne

Bonjour à vous,

Je poste rapidos cette TIP ici, ça peut servir à quelqu'un d'autre que moi. 

Depuis la version 1.5 de firefox les raccourcis claviers 'Ctrl-Tab' et 'Ctrl-Shift-Tab' qui permettent de passer d'un onglet à un autre on disparut au profit de 'Ctrl-PageDown' et 'Ctrl-PageUp' (ou encore pire quand on a un portable). Bien que plus 'logiques' pour un neophyte ces nouveaux raccourcis claviers obligent ma main droite à se lever de la souris pour aller 

sur le clavier. Et ça ma main droite elle aime pas, tous ces allers-retours la fatigue. 

Donc sur cette page http://heygom.com/extensions/ vous trouverez une petite extension (swifttabs) qui permet de reconfigurer tout ça.

----------

## kopp

On ne doit pas avoir le meme firefox 1.5 parceque chez moi, ça marche toujours le ctrl tab....

C'est étrange d'avoir besoin d'une extension pour ça...

----------

## dyurne

 *kopp wrote:*   

> On ne doit pas avoir le meme firefox 1.5 parceque chez moi, ça marche toujours le ctrl tab....

 

Sous OSX ça a disparu, j'ai pas encore mis mon firefox à jour sur la gentoo peut être que ça marche toujours.  :Wink: 

L'extension ne sert pas juste à ça, elle permet aussi de spécifier n'importe quelle autre combinaison de touches pour avoir 'Next Tab' et 'Previous Tab'.

----------

## kopp

OK pour l'extension, ça peut etre pratique de configurer comme on veut c'est vrai  :Smile: 

Sinon, pour ma version Gentoo, ça marche toujours. Ils ont parlé d'avoir améliorer le support de la version MacOS X non ? bah tu les as tes amélioration  :Wink: 

----------

